# Overshoes - can they be used with normal shoes?



## summerdays (18 Jan 2008)

Can someone tell me if you can use overshoes with normal shoes? Cos when its wet, I seem to be suceeding at keeping most of me dry, except my feet (I do have mudguards). 

Would they go over normal shoes? would I need to go a size up? (I'm a wide size 8/42) and is the fit meant to be quite close?


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2008)

I was advised against it, I cant remember why , so I got meself a pair of waterproof socks (sealskinz).


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2008)

I can't see why not. 
I didn't like the feel of the Sealskinz socks - a bit slimy and cold and I found they filled up with water.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jan 2008)

HLaB said:


> I was advised against it, I cant remember why , so I got meself a pair of waterproof socks (sealskinz).



I use those as well but found during the summer last month, well those very wet months that water just ran down my legs and into the inside of those socks.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jan 2008)

For anyone interested, the Diadora Chillis got their first real wet weather test today, steady rain and a lot of surface water

finished up with very wet feet indeed, granted they got wet slowly over an hour and stayed quite warm and wet but waterproof those shoes most definitely are not


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2008)

Strangely enough the sealskin waterproof socks arrived this morning.... I've yet to try them on... I had ordered those when I was contemplating this question.


----------



## domtyler (18 Jan 2008)

I can't think of any reason why you shouldn't be able to wear overshoes over normal shoes. My Adistar neoprene ones came with complete soles and you have to cut out the hole required for the cleats yourself, although they were scored in the right places. I would definitely recommend the Adistar overshoes, best ones I've ever had, got to work through heavy rain and standing water this morning and still had nice dry toasty warm toes


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Jan 2008)

i got a pair from aldi and they're really good, although i've only used them on my 12-15 minute commute.

you could always gaffer tape up the holes in the sole.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2008)

I'm not worried about the bottom of them, I think the top of the shoe gets very wet from both the road/end of mud guard and more likely the quantity of rain running off my waterproof jacket and trousers.


----------



## barq (18 Jan 2008)

The problem tends to be that cycling shoes are narrower than many ordinary shoes (especially trainers). I have some 'commuter' overshoes which I'm pretty sure are made by Altura. They take a wider shoe, the only problem is they don't hook on as securely as regular neoprene overshoes.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2008)

yes you can use overshoes with normal shoes. I have been doing so for several years. What I found was I had to go up several sizes, I have been using them with steel toecapped work boots, might need a chat at the LBS to sort out what you need.


----------



## P.H (19 Jan 2008)

Eager Sport make some nylon ones designed to be used with normal shoes.
Overshoes
I've been using them for the last few weeks and they work well. Don't add any warmth like the neoprene ones, but they've kept my shoes completly dry.


----------



## DLB (19 Jan 2008)

i have been using overshoes over an old pair of trainers for about a year with good results. The overshoes are pulled tight and do 'ride up' (no pun intended) the side of the trainer a little but they work fine.

For the colder days i have 4 layers around my feet 

Woolie boolie socks (brilliant) 
carrier bag
trainer
overshoe

These keep me warm and mostly dry on even the worst days


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2008)

How much bigger was the overshoe than your actual shoe size?


----------



## bonj2 (19 Jan 2008)

they normally come in 'ranged' sizes, e.g. small that's 3-5, medium that's 6 - 8 and large that's 9-12. if you're say 5 get medium, and if you're 8 get large.


----------



## DLB (20 Jan 2008)

summerdays said:


> How much bigger was the overshoe than your actual shoe size?



Not that much bigger. the trainers are white - the overhshoes black and so some of the white can sometimes be seen near the sole. Nothing worth worrying about.

As i haven't gone clipless yet i still have normal pedals and i have found that the grip on the pedals does damaged the underside of the overshoes over time. My last pair lasted me just over a year (they were £10 from decathlon)


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2008)

Well I nipped into a Bike shop with the intention of just looking and ended up parting with more money than I was intending (I was just so fed up of wet feet). I am now the owner of some Gore ones (£40) - not neoprene. Although twice the price I was expecting to pay, I decided they were alot easier to get on, they go over my big shoes too. I worked out I would happily pay £2 per day to keep dry feet - and this term that would mean I would of been close to paying for them already. 

I did wear them yesterday but it wasn't raining that hard. And now I have bought them its going to be dry today (well during the day anyway). I did wonder how to test them to see if they are working so if you see someone wearing only one overshoe then its me seeing how wet my foot would get if I didn't have it on - note I will only be carrying out this experiment on the way home.

Thanks for all the advice - its been appreciated.


----------



## 02GF74 (22 Jan 2008)

you can buy overshoes for cycling shoes. in the past I did use poly bags 

since I commute on mountain bike I have 2 pairs of shimano boots, one of them is t he exapnsive funky plastic coated waterporrf boot - forget the model but it keeps the water out - beihg totally waterproof, it doesn't let sweat out so my socks still end up damp - you cannae win.


----------



## frog (23 Jan 2008)

> I am now the owner of some Gore ones (£40)



And you won't regret buying them. Got mine a few months ago and not so much as a drop of water has got into the shoes since.

You need to wear the trousers over the top of them so the water runs down. I've been through puddles which almost came up to the bottom bracket in the recent rains and they're still bone dry.

On the down side you really shouldn't walk far in them. The cloth underside, though highly reinforced, will soon scuff and tear and then you're buggered.

If you're feeling a bit rich then go for the Gore Alp X jacket as well. Totally waterproof and you don't sweat to death inside either.


----------

